# Internship opportunity



## ruinexplorer (Oct 21, 2011)

4Wall Entertainment is offering an internship at their UsedLighting.com branch. Check out the info here. And since it is in Las Vegas, I'm sure that there are tons of other opportunities to learn great things.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Oct 22, 2011)

man what a great opportunity! If only I didn't live in eastern PA.....

The only thing I noticed is they don't give a date for the internship.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 22, 2011)

Noticed that myself, so I might contact them to make a more accurate post.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 22, 2011)

Judging from the description this would be an internship position that would be continuously filled. If you're interested, I'd go ahead and apply.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 25, 2011)

All right, here's the response about the internship.

> The duration of the internship will be 90 days, and we are hoping to receive all applications by November 23rd.
> 
> We are planning on being a bit flexible with the chosen applicant regarding their start date, based on the fact that the person may need to make arrangements to make it out here to Las Vegas.
> 
> Thanks for the support, we really appreciate everyone on the forums there!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 1, 2011)

And another opportunity, this time for Stage Managers (apply by Nov. 16):

Stage Management Internship Opportunity, Resident Shows Division, Viva ELVIS - RES03814 (put RES03814 in the JOB NUMBER portion of the search)

Description

This position will report to a representative of Stage Management: Your goal will be to gain the training and experience you need to enter the exciting field of stage management for a production or theatre company.



As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in our stage management department as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 

The essay requirement is:

Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?

Qualifications

This internship opportunity will run from mid December to mid March (12 weeks).
The ideal candidate will possess the following qualifications:
Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program
The ability to receive college credit for the internship;
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program;
Experience participating in college or high school theatre performances;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the in internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum $8.25 per hour pay rate.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other applicants?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 3, 2012)

Job Description: Video Production Intern 
Location: Vividmix - Houston, TX (IKEA area) 
Job Status: Internship – Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall 

Video production division of a full service creative agency seeks an exceptional video production intern. This is an excellent opportunity for a current college junior or senior Digital Filmmaking & Video Production major who seeks exposure to all aspects of a creative studio. We have clients in the entertainment, health/beauty, non-profit, food and oil & gas industries. This is an unpaid, internship for academic credit towards a degree program. 

Duties and Responsibilities: 
• Video editing with supervision 
• Production assistance on video shoots 
• Project retrieval and filing 
• DVD Duplication 
• Other projects as assigned including research, design and motion graphics 

Skills and Qualifications: 
• Current college student in junior or senior year eligible to intern for academic credit 
• Degree program with emphasis in Digital Filmmaking & Video Production or related field 
• Video editing experience with Adobe Premiere or Final Cut Pro required 
• Motion graphics experience with After Effects is a BIG PLUS 
• Design experience with PhotoShop or Fireworks is a BIG PLUS 
• Audio editing experience with Protools is a PLUS 
• Professional, team-player, passionate, eager to learn and able to take direction 
Contact: Email cover letter and resume to [email protected] 

Job Description: Audio Production Intern 
Location: SoundWorks - Houston, TX (IKEA area) 
Job Status: Internship – Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall 

Audio post production division of a full service creative agency seeks an exceptional audio intern. This is an excellent opportunity for a current college junior or senior Audio Production major who seeks exposure to all aspects of the audio production business. Our studio provides voiceover recording, sound design/editing, duplication, noise reduction, ADR and ISDN services for feature films, television series, radio/TV commercials, and corporate presentations. Intern will be supervised by an Emmy Award-winning Chief Audio Engineer. This is an unpaid, part-time, summer internship for academic credit towards a degree program. 

Duties and Responsibilities: 
• Audio editing with supervision 
• ProTools session setup 
• Set up and tear down of microphones 
• Studio maintenance and organization 
• Project retrieval and filing 
• CD Duplication 
• Other projects as assigned 

Skills and Qualifications: 
• Current college student in junior or senior eligible to intern for academic credit 
• Degree program with emphasis in Audio Production or related field 
• Experience with Protools audio editing software 
• Experience with Adobe Premiere video software is a PLUS 
• Professional, team-player, passionate, eager to learn and able to take direction 

Contact: Email cover letter and resume to [email protected]

Job Description: Marketing/Social Media Internship 
Location: VividMix - Houston, TX (IKEA area) 
Job Status: Internship – Winter, Spring, Summer or Fall 

VividMix seeks an exceptional marketing intern. The marketing intern will assist with day-to-day operations, including writing, quantitative and qualitative research, developing marketing strategies, project management, and administrative duties. This is an excellent opportunity for a current college sophomore or junior seeking experience at an exceptional full service creative agency (marketing, audio/video production, web design). The ideal candidate should be reliable, flexible, passionate and willing to work independently or within a team. This is an unpaid, internship for academic credit towards a degree program. 

Essential Duties and Responsibilities: 
• Assist in researching and writing content for blogs, Twitter, Facebook, press releases, etc. 
• Assist staff in preparing for presentations and events 
• Help the team stay up to date on social media trends (Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, LinkedIn etc) 
• Assist with uploading stories and media content such as photos, audio and video online 
• Assist team members in project management 
• Propose new ideas and present recommendations to improve marketing for clients 
• Administrative support and other duties or projects as assigned 

Skill and Qualifications: 
• Current college sophomore or junior eligible to intern for academic credit 
• Degree program with major or emphasis in business, marketing, advertising or related field 
• Excellent aural and written communication skills 
• Ability to develop story ideas 
• Ability to perform quantitative and qualitative research 
• Technology and internet savvy 
• Excellent interpersonal skills with ability to work well independently or within a team-focused, results-oriented environment 
• Demonstrated ability to meet deadlines with ability to successfully prioritize and handle multiple projects or assignments 
• Proficiency in Microsoft Word, Excel, Outlook 
• Proficiency with design software (Adobe InDesign, Photoshop) and video editing software (Adobe Premiere) is a big plus 

Contact: Email cover letter and resume to [email protected]


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 3, 2012)

The Gilbert Hemsley Lighting Program internship is currently taking applications.

> one candidate to participate in a nine-month internship with lighting designers from Lincoln Center Festival (June and July), New York City Opera (August through mid-November), and New York City Ballet (mid-November through February). The intern is immersed in all aspects of the lighting design process, including concept meetings, design presentations, technical rehearsals and live performances and is given ample opportunity to interact with costume designers, production managers, choreographers, conductors, and other artists involved in the process of mounting a work for the stage. Opportunities are also afforded to observe and assist lighting designers in a wide range of projects beyond the New York State Theater, enabling the intern to continue to build upon and expand his or her contacts in the field.



Note, this is not for students.

> The program is not open to those still attending an institution of higher education or wishing to receive academic credit. Interested applicants are asked to submit a resume, a one-page statement of personal goals and anticipated benefits from the internship, and three letters of recommendation.


*DEADLINE IS JANUARY 15TH. *


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 15, 2012)

Find the application here. Deadline is January 25th.

Rigging Internship, Resident Shows Division, Viva ELVIS - RES03933
Description

This position will report to a representative of Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, rigging.

As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in rigging as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 
Qualifications

This position will report to a representative of Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, rigging.

As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in rigging as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 
Job: Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location: Las Vegas (USA)
Organization: Resident Shows
Schedule: Full-time
Travel: No
Job Posting: 2012-Jan-11
Unposting Date: 2012-Jan-25


----------



## ScottT (Jan 15, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Find the application here. Deadline is January 25th.
> 
> Rigging Internship, Resident Shows Division, Viva ELVIS - RES03933
> Description
> ...


 
What's the time frame for this internship? It's not mentioned on the website.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Jan 17, 2012)

I also have a question that I thought I might throw out there. Is it even possible to be considered for a permanent show if you are applying from say... Canada? Because I am working on my application now.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 18, 2012)

You can probably contact them as fast as I can to find specifics. As far as I know, you already have to have to have the ability to work in the United States to be considered for the internship (they don't provide working papers). I just post internships as I find them since many of them have such a short time frame to apply, I figure that I'll give CB members an edge to finding them in time.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 31, 2012)

Missed seeing two more for Cirque, but they are still active until February 17th: one technical, one stage management. Go to their jobs page to apply. Description of technical follows.



Technical Theatre Internship Opportunities, Resident Shows Division, Las Vegas (Summer and Fall 2012) - RES03940

Description

This position will report to a representative of Company Management, Stage Management or Operations Management: Your goal will be to gain the training, certifications and experience you need to enter the exciting field of technical theatre, stage management or company management for a production or theatre company.

As an intern you will gain hands-on experience, develop skills in one of our various departments (technical, stage management, company management or even project engineering) as well as gain knowledge about the operations of the production company;
You will learn more about your field of study and your career goals while establishing a network of professional contacts, mentors, and references;
You will gain insight into the key competencies, skills, and work characteristics employers seek;
You will be expected to follow all employee guidelines, policies and procedures as well as act in a professional manor;
You will be required to meet all mandatory assignments/projects and readings issued by your manager;
You will be expected to do all other duties as assigned by your manager.

*Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Qualifications

Hold enough credits within your college or university to be classified as either a Junior or Senior;
Exception - Current MFA or graduate program students also qualify.

Exception - you may hold Freshman or Sophomore status for an technical internship at Mystère.

Have a 3.0 G.P.A (cumulative or within your degree program
The ability to receive college credit for the internship (Exception - you may apply for an internship during the semester or quarter immediately following graduation only.)
The ability to participate the entire length of the internship program; (currently 8-12 consecutive weeks during either the Summer or Fall);
Experience participating in college or high school theatre performances;
Ability to communicate in English;
Ability to use Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Internet;
Excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Willing to work on weekends, nights and holidays as needed or required;
Ability to provide your own transportation and housing while participating in the in internship;
Ability to live or provide for your own means on a minimum $8.25 per hour pay rate.

*Be sure and answer ALL prescreen questions to be considered for this internship.
*To be considered for this position you must attach an essay to your cover letter when applying for the position. 
The essay requirement is:
Minimum 300 words;
How would an internship with Cirque du Soleil help you meet your future goals and what distinguishes you from other candidates? 

Job: Production and Technical Support & Operations
Primary Location: Las Vegas (USA)
Organization: Resident Shows
Schedule: Full-time
Travel: No

Job Posting: 2012-Jan-18
Unposting Date: 2012-Feb-17


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 3, 2012)

Thread back from the dead. I was reading Broadway World and noticed that they have a couple of internships which might be of interest. Not the typical internship, but hey, experience is experience.


> Tech Interns Wanted!
> 
> If you're a tech-savvy theater enthusiast with a few hours to spare, we have the ideal internship for you! BWW is now accepting applications for new interns to help grow our regional show listings in our over 130 markets! As part of your internship, you will be assigned one or more regions to oversee and will be responsible for online research, reaching out to regional theater companies at the community and professional level, and inputting current and upcoming show listings into our database.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's a rather uniquely Vegas internship. http://evildeadvegas.com/news/las-vegas-strip-production-theatre-internship/. Yes, zombies, buckets of blood, and very interesting opportunities. Not exactly great for pay and such, but a cool experience.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 26, 2014)

Cirque SM internship is open for applications: https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/moresearch.ftl?lang=en

Looks like there might be two of them.

> *Internship A (1 position) - Schedule February 17, 2015 - May 16, 2015
> Internship B (1 position) - Schedule March 13, 2015 - June 2, 2015*


 
Apply before December 10th.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 5, 2015)

This might be a great opportunity.


> *Emmys Offering Paid Internship for Lighting Design
> Los Angeles, CA-* The Television Academy Foundation’s summer internship program has just opened up, providing an opportunity for a lucky college student to spend the summer of 2015 having an amazing learning experience in Hollywood.
> The lucky winner of the internship will find themselves in the design studio, on location, and on soundstage with professional lighting designers, their assistants, and crews. The intern will have an opportunity to work in every stage of designing for television- from creative development and design, to gaffer prepping and the eventual installation and focusing of shows.
> The online application process is simple, and requirements include being enrolled in a theatrical lighting design or a technical theatre program with an emphasis in theatrical lighting. Applicants from all over the country are welcome to apply!
> Potential applicants can see more details about this once in a life time experience, as well as apply for the spot, by visiting the “how to apply” site here: http://www.emmys.com/foundation/programs/internship/apply


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 23, 2015)

Didn't see this sooner, but Cirque du Soleil is looking for Stage Management interns for the spring. https://cirquedusoleil.taleo.net/careersection/2/moresearch.ftl?lang=en
The listing expires December 3rd, so apply quick if this is something you are looking to do. Probably would look good on your resume.


----------

